# New Computer and Plugins



## lifthard1 (May 13, 2010)

Im upgrading computers and want to know about my export plug ins such as mogify ,smugmug and my facebook export.Will I have to redownload those or can I mirror the file to my XD and reload on to the new compurter.OS W7,PC


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2010)

If these are stored within the bowels of the XP "Users" folder, and you use Windows Easy Transfer, you won't need to do anything except run Windows Eay Transfer and install LR on the new computer.


----------



## lifthard1 (May 13, 2010)

Does this process apply if Im getting a totally different computer or does it just work if you're just upgrading the original computer.Sorry for all the questions


----------



## lifthard1 (May 13, 2010)

Nevermind Google is my friend this sounds like the way to go.
Thank you Very much


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2010)

Windows EasyTransfer is included in Win7. It is a free D/L from Microsoft for XP http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=2B6F1631-973A-45C7-A4EC-4928FA173266&displaylang=en
If you upgrading the original computer, you will be reformatting the HD. To Use WET, in that case you will need a place on another drive to 'park' the WET generated files. (IIRC, a DVD will work) If you have a new computer with Win7 installed, you can connect both through the home network and WET will make the transfer. WET comes with a 'wizard' that will walk you through the exact scenario for your situation. It is about as close to being painless and any OS upgrade could be.


----------

